# [RISOLTO] KDE: Premendo F2 mi cambia schermata

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

(Buon Natale, visto che oggi è il 25 dicembre)

Da un po' di tempo ogni tanto mi capita una cosa strana. Quando apro Konqueror per visualizzare files e directory che sono nella mia /home se voglio rinominare una directory so che posso usare il tasto F2 per farlo.

A volte però premendo F2 (solo F2), il campo di testo del nome della directory mi viene reso editabile e immediatamente mi passa alla schermata di shell che è su F2. 

Mi spiego meglio: in pratica quando premo F2 su KDE, ottengo lo stesso effetto di quando premo CTRL+ALT+F2. 

Qualcuno sa dirmi perché accade ciò?

----------

## koma

Magia del natale?  :Very Happy:  heheh no dai credo che sia stato mappato per errore prova a guardare nelle configurazioni degli shortcut (usi kde o gnome?) usi compiz? fusion?

----------

## ercoppa

Anche a me! Uso gnome, compiz non avviato, che sia uvesafb? Mi pare strano.

----------

## fbcyborg

Uso KDE, come specificato nel primo post, e dimenticavo di aggiungere che uso anche Compiz-Fusion con fusion-icon.

Quindi non è un problema di KDE. 

Forse bisogna cercare la causa in Xorg, e uvesafb(?).

In realtà mi sa che questo problema ce l'avevo anche prima di usare uvesafb.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e' un problema di splashutils che non killa il demone una volta avviato il sistema -> basta aggiornare alla versione >=1.5.3

----------

## fbcyborg

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> e' un problema di splashutils che non killa il demone una volta avviato il sistema -> basta aggiornare alla versione >=1.5.3

 

Grazie, provvedo subito a passare alla 1.5.3. Poi vi faccio sapere se il problema si presenta ancora.

Una domanda: aggiornando alla versione 1.5.3, vedo che c'è un -fbcondecor come use flag che viene tolta... non è che va mantenuta?

```
[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3 [1.5.2.1] USE="gpm png truetype -fbcondecor% -hardened -mng" 3,310 kB
```

Grazie.

----------

## Scen

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Una domanda: aggiornando alla versione 1.5.3, vedo che c'è un -fbcondecor come use flag che viene tolta... non è che va mantenuta?
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3 [1.5.2.1] USE="gpm png truetype -fbcondecor% -hardened -mng" 3,310 kB
> ```
> ...

 

No, non è tolta, è nuova!  :Cool: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Una domanda: aggiornando alla versione 1.5.3, vedo che c'è un -fbcondecor come use flag che viene tolta... non è che va mantenuta?
> 
> ```
> [ebuild     U ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.3 [1.5.2.1] USE="gpm png truetype -fbcondecor% -hardened -mng" 3,310 kB
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, grazie. Dici che va messa? (nel senso che io la metterei senza pensarci 2 volte)

Ah, pare che non si presenti più il problema. Aspetto a mettere il tag RISOLTO perché non vorrei cantare vittoria troppo presto.

----------

## Kernel78

```
euse -i fbcondecor

global use flags (searching: fbcondecor)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: fbcondecor)

************************************************************

[-    ] fbcondecor (media-gfx/splashutils):

Support for the fbcondecor kernel patch.

```

poi vedi tu se ti serve la abiliti se non te ne frega la ignori se non la vuoi la disabiliti

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, 

il fatto è che al momento sembra essere tutto OK. Avevo già utilizzato euse per vedere di cosa si trattasse.

La mia domanda era solo perché volevo capire con il vostro aiuto se avessi bisogno di abilitare quella flag.

----------

## ercoppa

A me non so perchè oggi lo rifa, eppure ho la versione 1.5.3.2 di splashutils

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> A me non so perchè oggi lo rifa, eppure ho la versione 1.5.3.2 di splashutils

 

Anche a me lo rifà. Che strazio. Appena ho letto il tuo post ho premuto subito F2 e di nuovo mi si è presentato il problema.

Io invece ho la versione 1.5.2.1. Ma non è che serve la flag fbcondecor attiva? Te hai provato con quella USE attiva?

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Ma non è che serve la flag fbcondecor attiva?

 

Si io ce l'ho attiva (mi è sembrato logico attivarla visto che uso fbcondecor)

 *Quote:*   

> Io invece ho la versione 1.5.2.1

 

Però da quanto dice MeMyselfAndI devi avere una versione  >=1.5.3 per risolvere il problema.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ma non è che serve la flag fbcondecor attiva? 
> 
> Si io ce l'ho attiva (mi è sembrato logico attivarla visto che uso fbcondecor)
> 
>  *Quote:*   Io invece ho la versione 1.5.2.1 
> ...

 

Cavolo! Sta cosa mi era passata di mente, oltre che sfuggita per distrazione.

Aggiorno e vi faccio sapere.. anche se a quanto pare il problema persiste...

----------

## Scen

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> A me non so perchè oggi lo rifa, eppure ho la versione 1.5.3.2 di splashutils

 

Idem. Comunque il problema non sembra ancora risolto.

Io, come soluzione temporanea, ho aggiunto un

```

pgrep splash | xargs kill -9 &> /dev/null

```

a /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

uhmm strano, io dopo aver seguito le istruzioni dello sviluppatore di uvesafb (cioe' aggiornare splashutils alla verione 1.5.3) non ho piu' riscontrato il problema e, tuttora, non e' presente sulla mia macchina. Mistero

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *ercoppa wrote:*   A me non so perchè oggi lo rifa, eppure ho la versione 1.5.3.2 di splashutils 
> 
> Idem. Comunque il problema non sembra ancora risolto.
> 
> Io, come soluzione temporanea, ho aggiunto un
> ...

 

Aggiornando splashutils alla versione 1.5.3.2 e inserendo quella riga di comando in /etc/conf.d/local.start pare che il problema non si presenti più.

----------

